# Kahl albino boa breeding



## Zanther (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi 

I'm looking if someone can help me. I'm relatively new to breeding boas, I've got a female kahl albino and I'm looking to hopefully breed her next year when she gets a bit bigger. 

I was wondering if anyone has any good suggestions for a male that would make some cool morphs. I've tried looking it up on Google to study it up on options but kind of hit a brick wall

I'm hoping to make some snow eventually but that's more of a longer term project. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated. 


```

```


----------



## LarkaDawg (Aug 2, 2011)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/1039840-kahl-albino-boa-breeding.html

Instead of making a new thread, maybe just reply to your other one with "bump" if you're not satisfied with the replies. By replying to your own thread, it will "bump" it up to the top of the list of threads, meaning that other people will see it and are more likely to reply to it. Or you could reply with "does anyone else have any suggestions?".


----------

